# DFÜ-Problem - Eumex schuld?



## weck-worscht-woi (31. Januar 2005)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem seit ein paar Tagen. Habe einen PC mit XPhome und gehe über ein Modem über freenet ins Internet. Vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich mit Outlook keine MAils mehr abrufen, die Verbindung wurde unterbrochen und nun das gleiche sobald ich eine Seite im IE aufrufe.
Kein Virus gefunden, oder ähnliches. Kein SP2.

Nun habe ich versucht mit einem Laptop mich einzuwählen. Die Verbindung wird hergestellt, aber kein emails abrufen möglich.
Ich habe es mit dem Lappi versucht über integrietes Modem bzw. auch direkt über die USB Schnittstelle der Eumex 504 Se.

Es wurde nichts an der Konfiguration der Eumex oder PC oder Lappi in den letzten Tagen geändert. Der Lappi war nie mit dem PC verbunden, wegen Viren, etc.

Habe auch andere Call-by-Call Anbieter ausprobiert. Immer das gleiche Spiel.

Kann es an der Eumex liegen? Oder was könnte es sonst sein.
Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------

